# Slightly used HONDA-HSS928AAT



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

What is a good used price for one?
Five hours of operation. No electric start.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

they sell new for around $2.899 today, for the att without electric start the aatd sells for $3.099


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

captchas said:


> they sell new for around $2.899 today, for the att without electric start the aatd sells for $3.099


They are asking for $2400 with an unknown on the remaining warranty.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Patrick0525 said:


> They are asking for $2400 with an unknown on the remaining warranty.








登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com





Not mine, but at 4 times cheaper you might think it's worth the drive.
Remember, Honda's run forever and they hold their value.
This 724 will still be worth $650 in 10 years.
You may have trouble getting $2400 for the 928 in a decade.
The 928 is newer, closer and more HP.
I guess spending that kind of money for the amount of snow you get where you live is a personal choice.
You were looking at Ariens the other day at half the price you are looking at now. What happened?


----------



## SteveCA (Feb 17, 2021)

we are near the end of the season. unless you need it right away, I would wait and buy a new one at a similar price. Ive seen new Hondas selling for 20+ percent off MSRP around the end of March/April. I bought a new HSS1332AAT in February for $3000. It would be cheaper if I had waited but I needed it before the end of the season. Ive seen new HSS1332ATD's going for $2600 at the end of the season in years past.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Didn't know there was that many Honda's sitting @ the dealer's to be able to go in and bargain on, I think I would buy it anyway's. Maybe yrs past but I don't think this yr. Just my thoughts as where I bought mine last yr was sold out in November and none to be had anywhere.


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> 登录 Facebook
> 
> 
> 登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。
> ...


Still looking at an Ariens, and not really serious about the Honda. Just looking and dreaming about that over the top snowblower.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Patrick0525 said:


> They are asking for $2400 with an unknown on the remaining warranty.


The one thing I haven’t researched about Honda is a transferable warranty. I know you can’t with Ariens. Doesn’t seem very common to have a transferable warranty.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> The one thing I haven’t researched about Honda is a transferable warranty. I know you can’t with Ariens. Doesn’t seem very common to have a transferable warranty.


I spoke with Honda earlier this week and by the way it sounds, if you purchase a used unit, as long as the the Honda Dealer registers it in your name, the remaining warranty follows. Now, the dealer can always warranty above and beyond if they are willing to take that chance or can be negotiated into the deal. Only reason why I know is this one route I have looked into for a Honda Snowblower as inventory in the area is sparse at best.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> The one thing I haven’t researched about Honda is a transferable warranty.


Yup, fully transferable.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

tabora said:


> Yup, fully transferable.


While I was told this from Honda Support and you are reinforcing it, is there any document from Honda to support this?

Thank you!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> While I was told this from Honda Support and you are reinforcing it, is there any document from Honda to support this?
> 
> Thank you!


See the highlighted line in the Warranty document...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

What a difference a year makes. Check Reno Craigslist.

One is going for $4200
another is $4600
Another 1332 is going for $4900

Most I have seen in last several moths are over $4k and they are selling.

Older HS models are going for $2500-3000.

ha, just checked and most are gone.......probably because of this storm going on now. I only have 5 inches so far but we have a lot of neighborhoods over 7000 feet and they are receiving 1-2 feet so far.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> What a difference a year makes. Check Reno Craigslist.


Here in the northeast, we have the following Craigslist offerings:
HS520 $35
HS520 $75
HS621 $200
HS50W $250
HS50T $325
HS724W $350
HS720AA $375
HS928T $700
HS724W $750
HS724T $750
HS1132T $850
HS928T $900
HS624W $975
HS624T $975
HS828T $1000
HS1132T $1750
HSS928AATD $2500
HSS928AWD $2500
HSS928AATD $2600
HSS928AATD $2750
HSS1332AATD $3000

And FB Marketplace has WAY more...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Here in the northeast, we have the following offerings:
> HS724W $750
> HS724T $750
> HS1132T $850
> ...


geesus. need to come out with a 40 foot flatbed.


----------



## model a lover (10 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> geesus. need to come out with a 40 foot flatbed.


53 foot dry box might be better and hold a few more,


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I sense a road trip. Orangputeh run. Annual. Coast to coast.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

He can't do that now as he gave up his ticket, I quess he could go as a copilot and supervise???? Lol


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

The summer squall.
A bunch of us race from maine to tahoe.
Snowblowers in each. Snowblower must remain intact until you cross finish line.
4th of july. Bonus points if you have to use snowblower between yellowstone and tahoe.
Extra points if needed in Chicago.


----------

